# Windows 10



## Seeker (Feb 4, 2018)

I am so disgusted with the updates they force on you..I have lost so many videos and pictures. Every time they do an update (whether I want it or not). I loose something.... I have it set to ask me first, well they ask but they still slap it on you...Arggghhhh! I'm just not as computer literate as I should be.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 4, 2018)

I've got used to expecting anything.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 4, 2018)

I hate it, too.   This is my last Windows-based machine.   Never again.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 4, 2018)

Seeker said:


> I am so disgusted with the updates they force on you..I have lost so many videos and pictures. Every time they do an update (whether I want it or not). I loose something.... I have it set to ask me first, well they ask but they still slap it on you...Arggghhhh! I'm just not as computer literate as I should be.



Strange...I've been on W10 since just a few weeks after it came out, and I've had dozens of updates, etc., but never "lost" any pictures/videos/etc., as a result.  Where are your pictures being stored...on your Hard Drive in a folder....or are they just in a e-mail?  What are you using for a Browser...Chrome, Firefox, IE, etc.??  What are you using for Anti-Virus?  As I recall, I had to do some "trial and error" for a couple of hours with W10, but the transition was pretty smooth, and over the past Year+, I have been quite satisfied with W10.  If you are losing "stuff" during/after an update, I would suspect something wrong with your Windows Settings, your Browser settings, or your Anti-virus settings....cookies, registry, etc.  If you haven't done so, You might try a full system scan with your anti-virus...you may have some Malware that is impacting your system.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 4, 2018)

The computer I have now came with Windows 10, and I've had updates too as recommended without any loss of photos, don't really have any videos stored on my computer.


----------



## Mike (Feb 5, 2018)

Sorry to hear that you are losing stuff seeker, this is a
mystery, you need to check the address for where you
are sending things to be saved, create a new folder and
have it in "Documents", there are a few folders already
there, just set the saving to one of them if you like.

I am like Don and SeaBreeze, I have had Window 10 since
it arrived, I save everything in my documents with folders
for pictures, videos etc., etc., a couple of things are saved
on the desktop for convenience, but I have never lost one
item to my knowledge.

Search your machine for one definite thing that you know is
lost, search for it by name, if it is found, then the rest will
probably be in that place too.

Good Luck.

Mike.


----------



## Mike (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi again Seeker, I have had a look at your problem and
found a possible answer for you, I paste it below.

Mike.

*Solution 1. Find deleted/lost desktop documents due to Windows 10 update
*

This method will work when you can not find desktop files or  documents after Windows 10 update.
If it deletes or hides your  documents, you may follow the path to restore deleted documents or files
in *Windows.old* folder due to Windows 10 update: *C:\Windows.old\Users\Documents* > Check
whether the files are in the folder or not.

*Tip*: You are also highly recommended to create backups for important data regularly so to avoid
unexpected data loss troubles.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 5, 2018)

Have had W10 since buying this Dell computer in early 2016. In the beginning, I did think much of W10 and missed my old W7. I had really got use to using W7. I lost all, note the word "all" of my Favorites within a couple of Windows 10 updates. I wasn't a happy camper, but decided to write down the Favorites that I had saved. Since doing that, I've done updates without losing anything and I absolutely love W10 now. 

BTW, yes, I'm a computer "techy" in many ways. Not taking them apart and fixing them, but just basic stuff. Although, my wife and I did install more Memory and a CD/DVD Player-Recorder in our old that computer (before we got this one). 

Have been using a computer for both personal and work-related since 1989.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Feb 5, 2018)

Seeker said:


> I am so disgusted with the updates they force on you..I have lost so many videos and pictures. Every time they do an update (whether I want it or not). I loose something.... I have it set to ask me first, well they ask but they still slap it on you...Arggghhhh! I'm just not as computer literate as I should be.



I'm with the others. Upgraded to 10 (with difficulty, and had to have Microsoft take control of my PC and fix some things), but have not lost anything. What many of us don't like are the automatic updates that you can't choose.

   And yes, the 'secret' to using any computer is regular backups. Further, the backups should be done on a separate drive, outside your PC, or on the cloud.


----------



## Aputernut17 (Feb 5, 2018)

I am a member of the W10 forums and also Microsoft for years and have not heard of this problem, plus I have 4PC's on my home network and I installed W10 immediately when available, I get all updates and you can not even imagine the amount of photo's/videos and or important files on my main Pc yes, I do back them up, however have never lost or had updates change anything. Also since I am a very techy type, I have helped folks all over the internet fixing problems with all OS's and W10 is by far the best and easiest, my complaints or request for help have diminished by 85/90% that means folks are doing really well with it. And "that's a good thing"
One piece of advise I give is if you are going to DL/install a windows update yourself, then before hand turn off or disable all AVI's until it is done and PC restarted.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Feb 5, 2018)

Before I install an upgrade, I was taught to always create a restore point in case there are problems. Windows 10 lets you restore a previous version if you do it within a certain time limit.

I have a fairly intricate library and I've never lost anything doing a Windows upgrade. I wonder what could have gone wrong, but it's terrible to lose things like photos.

I liked Windows 7 and held onto it as long as I could. I wanted no part of 8 and I waited until they had worked most of the bugs out of 10 before I downloaded it. Except for the way it knocked out my wireless printer every time I did an update (they've finally resolved that messs), I've been happy with 10.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 5, 2018)

> Strange...I've been on W10 since just a few weeks after it came out, and I've had dozens of updates, etc., but never "lost" any pictures/videos/etc., as a result. Where are your pictures being stored...on your Hard Drive in a folder....or are they just in a e-mail? What are you using for a Browser...Chrome, Firefox, IE, etc.?? What are you using for Anti-Virus? As I recall, I had to do some "trial and error" for a couple of hours with W10, but the transition was pretty smooth, and over the past Year+, I have been quite satisfied with W10. If you are losing "stuff" during/after an update, I would suspect something wrong with your Windows Settings, your Browser settings, or your Anti-virus settings....cookies, registry, etc. If you haven't done so, You might try a full system scan with your anti-virus...you may have some Malware that is impacting your system.



My pictures are in folders I have one for pictures, videos, documents ,etc. on my hard drive. I use Chrome.. which may be some of the issue.  I can get to them several ways. This PC or Windows media player or windows 10 photo gallery.




> Hi again Seeker, I have had a look at your problem and
> found a possible answer for you, I paste it below.
> 
> Mike.
> ...




Thanks I found this folder  it says there are 692 folders no files I’ll be trying to figure out how to access them. 

I think my videos are lost because they were made in windows movie maker either 7 or 8 not sure which one and since movie maker is not on  10 it didn’t bring them over. However it did bring some that were on my camera. I’m trying to figure out now since I have photos in three places if they are in one place and not the other..LOL if that makes sense . I have thousands so it may take awhile.


----------



## Aputernut17 (Feb 5, 2018)

Movie Maker is absolutely on W10 I use it all the time, my Utube movie of my Xmas display is made with movie maker see it here:  https://youtu.be/DoetyxD4Mus


----------



## Mike (Feb 7, 2018)

Hi Seeker, open the folders one at a time to see
what is in them!

Any stuff that you want, send/copy it to where
you want it, either that or take a chance and
send them all to another NEW Folder for found
files, in "Documents" or "Desktop", you can then
go through them and ditch or save.

Mike.


----------



## EllieR (Feb 17, 2018)

The last fall update for Windows 10 kept trying to update and I finally had several Microsoft techs help install it.  They failed, too.  Finally a more experienced Microsoft tech found that my computer was not able to install the update due to its Dell model number which was too old.  He hid the update so it wouldn't keep popping up.  I guess I will have to buy a new computer to receive these major updates.  Such a shame that they keep making new updates to install even when your computer cannot update them but keep getting the notices to update.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 17, 2018)

Seeker said:


> I am so disgusted with the updates they force on you..I have lost so many videos and pictures. Every time they do an update (whether I want it or not). I loose something.... I have it set to ask me first, well they ask but they still slap it on you...Arggghhhh! I'm just not as computer literate as I should be.



Try going to Microsoft.com and look for your subject on youtube you should find help there. I get those updates as well but never lost anything. Those items are somewhere in your computer but finding them is over my head


----------

